# Thank you Russ



## JTaylor801 (Nov 4, 2006)

I picked up some BLO today after viewing Russ's video several times.  I tried the CA and BLO finish process and love it.  

Thanks again for sharing.

Jerry


----------



## blodal (Nov 6, 2006)

Ditto

My finishes are turning out great.

Thanks Russ.


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 6, 2006)

I also have to thank Russ for his video.  Before seeing him do it, I just couldn't understand what I was supposed to do from articles alone.  I like to take them and buff them with White Diamond.  Great lasting shine.


----------



## Grizzlyss (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll fifth that motion. Thanks to Russ I know fully understand the way to apply Tung Oil, my prefered method of finish, I will be trying others later as I learn more. But I do know that Tung Oil will last a very long time. I have knifes that were done in Tung Oil and they still look fantastic after over 17 years of all be it light use. Those knives are just to nice to treat like cr*p. The whole secret was using Tung Oil like a friction polish, who'd have known. I didn't. LOL[:I]


----------



## vick (Nov 21, 2006)

I would fill up Jeff's server if I listed all the stuff I have to thank Russ for.  So hopefully he will settle for a generic thanks Russ.

Oh and I am trying to get my turning club to have him demonstrate him polycromatic platters.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 21, 2006)

And again thanks[]


----------



## arioux (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi,

I have put Russ's dvd on my gift list for Chrismas, it's the best way i found to thank him.

ALfred


----------



## RussFairfield (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. Keep this up and I will have to get a bigger hat, and I already wear a size 8


----------



## johncrane (Nov 21, 2006)

l also would like to thank you RUSS for a great job you do.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 22, 2006)

Just to add to the kudos!!

I have asked Russ several questions off the site, he has always been generous with information and I consider him an "expert" (he is more than 50 miles from me) on all things related to finishing.  

Till now, I don't think I have said THANK-YOU publicly!!!

THANKS RUSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keithz (Nov 22, 2006)

Add me to the list people thanking Russ.  I also use and love the CA-BLO finish Russ demonstrates on his site as do my customers.

keith


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 30, 2006)

Russ, dittos to all the above[]
Thanks!!!


----------



## bnoles (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah.... Russ for President [}][]

You have been a great inpiration and a super teacher during my apprentiship to pen turning.


----------



## skewed (Dec 2, 2006)

What they all said.  Ditto


----------

